

Margaret Thatcher - an inspirational life in pictures - sw007

Margaret Thatcher today died - here are some of her most inspiring comments and her most famous pictures http://www.getinspired365.com/20130408. Rest in Peace.
======
sw007
Clicky <http://www.getinspired365.com/20130408>.

~~~
sw007
Link has moved to <http://getinspired365.com/21501315>

